# 942, When will L225 spool?



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Mark,

Any idea when L225 will be available? Will it fix the missing guide data I have for one station, WWOR-DT NY (UPN) or do I have to wait for WWOR to fix their PSIP data on their end? Say what you can, I understand your NDA. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Rumor (and this is only a rumor - I don't have confirmation) is that it may spool tomorrow (Thursday) morning.

I have no idea about guide data issues.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Rumor (and this is only a rumor - I don't have confirmation) is that it may spool tomorrow (Thursday) morning.
> 
> I have no idea about guide data issues.


Any news on this yet Mark?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If it's going today, it will begin within the hour. And as for the guide data, yes I know something about it that I'm waiting for clearance on to post.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark, does the 942 have to be turned off like the 921 in order for 225 to spool?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, I believe both tuners have to be in standby mode.


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

I have never gotten a software update on my 942 yet--it was done automatically at install and didn't pay attention to how to do it?

I had my receiver off last night, but on this morning--after seeing your post, I now have the receiver off, but does it automatically download or does it download only at certain times? I.E. == how can I force a download while having the receiver off?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Once the new software spools, you'll get it about 30 seconds after turning your 942 off. It's automatic.

Doesn't look like it's coming this morning, though.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

bookwalk said:


> I have never gotten a software update on my 942 yet--it was done automatically at install and didn't pay attention to how to do it?
> 
> I had my receiver off last night, but on this morning--after seeing your post, I now have the receiver off, but does it automatically download or does it download only at certain times? I.E. == how can I force a download while having the receiver off?


Leaving the receiver in standby is all you have to do. If there is an update out there it will download when you turn it off. Keep tuned to this board and you'll know when an update is available. Mark will also post the Release Notes about the release.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

The 942 is the first Dish receiver I've had the doesn't have an option for "Upgrade firmware without my permission" setting. With my 6000, I used to wait to read the "reviews" on the Internet forums on a new release before allowing the upgrade to proceed. I guess the 942 doesn't give you that option?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Bichon said:


> The 942 is the first Dish receiver I've had the doesn't have an option for "Upgrade firmware without my permission" setting. With my 6000, I used to wait to read the "reviews" on the Internet forums on a new release before allowing the upgrade to proceed. I guess the 942 doesn't give you that option?


Yes it does its...

Ya know the options for updating your guide ....that is the same option for software udates as well.


----------

